# Any Shooters near Long Beach ,California?



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm fairly new to slingshots and this forum. I'd like to meet up with other slingshot enthusiasts in the area to shoot with. Post up or PM if interested.
Any suggestions for finding shooters in my area are appreciated!
Searches so far have come up with Polaris Slingshot groups lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You may get more exposure if you post it here . http://slingshotforum.com/forum/89-usa-west-coast/


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

treefork said:


> You may get more exposure if you post it here . http://slingshotforum.com/forum/89-usa-west-coast/


Thank you


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Vince Ray avatar rocks!


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Matt!
It's actually Cris Cooper ( Coop), check him out!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Doh! LOL - obviously... a fan of both Coop and VR... end of the week - what can I say.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a friend that has the devil in your avatar as a tattoo, no cigar on his piece though.


----------

